# Winchester Model 50 12 guage



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I use my Dad's old Winchester to hunt with because it has a fixed 30" full choke barrel and it patterns buckshot excellent. In the swamp that is what I use often. Because the barrel is so long it is clumsy to carry. I found a used barrel online, 24" with polychoke. Should I keep the choke or have the barrel cut? Can't buy a rifled slug barrel for this gun so a smoothbore will have to do. Probably accurate to 50 yards.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Cut the Choke !!!*

Cutting the choke on the last the few inches will dramatically increase the spread of any buckshot or birdshot. Ask me how I know. It is great if you want to shoot a rabbit from close range but that's about it. Good Luck


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

From my experience and little expertise. The barrel length does not make the pattern. The choke does. I’d send it off to a place or have a gunsmith cut it to your length and thread it for chokes. Think about it. Turkey hunters want the short barrel to maneuver and they want the tight pattern at farther distances.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

If you look at any competition shotgun it will have at least s 30" barrel. Often 32" 
This is because it points easier. 
The barrel length has little to do with pattern, to a certain extent. 
As an example try pointing a 24" stick compared to pointing a broomstick. 
Much easier to point the broomstick. 
I say point because when wing shooting, you are actually pointing the gun where you are looking. 

Shot NSCA tournaments for several years. 

Buckshot and slugs are a different thing all together.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

You did not come out and say it but are you wanting a new barrel just to shoot slugs?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I would like to shoot slugs. I shoot Federal buckshot with flightcontrol so they hold a pattern even with a short barrel. Michael Orlene will cut the barrel and install rifle sights. I may keep the polychoke if someone could tell me some positive reasons to do so.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If it's your Dads I would keep it as is for keepsakes purpose. Get a cheep slug gun if that's what you want. My .02


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd keep the long original barrel, since it points good, patterns excellent and is a keepsake.

I'd buy the used barrel, shoot 3-shot patterns with it at various settings to see if it performs adequately, and if not, cut it down to 20 inches (lose the polychoke), put it in a vice, and attach iron rifle (or pistol) sights (I'd use JB weld), shimming it if necessary to boresight it about a foot high at 100 yards.

I shot quail for years with a slug barreled Remington 1100. It was choked IC and was a factory barrel. I shot ducks with the same gun with a 30 inch full choke barrel that a gunsmith had bent for me to make it shoot where I looked.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought the used barrel for $85 shipped. It has a Polychoke Deluxe installed. Anyone have any experience with this choke? It has no mark to indicate what setting you are on. Looks like the bead may be the point. Mixed reviews online. Should I cut it off or keep it?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Keep it, and shoot at different settings to see where you want it.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

If you choose to cut it, make it at least 18 1/2". Legal minimum is 18", leave it a bit longer to be safe.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

When a dime won't drop through it ,your at full choke.....


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Use rifled slugs in a smooth bore shotgun. My Ithica smooth bore is accurate out to 100 yards plus with rifled slugs.. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------

